

Transfer Funds to Any Bank Account from your Mobile [India] - luckystrike
http://technofriends.in/2010/11/23/transfer-funds-to-any-bank-account-from-your-mobile-india/

======
iwr
Is it really wise to build a financial transaction system on top of an
unsecure GSM network?

